
India shelves plan on countrywide ban on single-use plastic products - ForFreedom
https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/politics-and-nation/india-shelves-plan-on-countrywide-ban-on-single-use-plastic-products/articleshow/71402017.cms
======
Kaibeezy
_The plan was for Prime Minister Narendra Modi to outlaw six items on
Wednesday, the 150th anniversary of the birth of independence leader Mahatma
Gandhi, as part of a broader campaign to rid India of single-use plastics by
2022._

But it was seen as "too disruptive for industry", so instead:

 _For now, government will ask states to enforce existing rules against
storing, manufacturing and using some single-use plastic products such as
polythene bags and styrofoam ... "There is no new ban order being issued ...
Now, it's a question of telling people about the ill-effects of plastic, of
collecting and sending for for recycling so people don't litter."_

Gandhi wept.

------
qasimzafar
Pakistan is also experimenting with something similar. Ambitious effort, but
without the infrastructural help to shift to alternatives that's just not
going to happen

